# looking for a rare model



## modelmanjoe86 (Apr 8, 2014)

my name is joe, i am looking for a specific model. it is a rare model. i believe its name is bones bucket or bucket of bones. it is not the bad medicine car from tom daniels, it is like it. it is a dragster with a hearse like c-cab. it has a skeleton with a black top hat, he has his hand on a ball shifter. the car is approx. 12 inches long when built. it has old lanterns on the cab. the box art had a castle with a moon and bats in the background. it had a long s curved driveway. it was approx made in the late 70s to early 80s. not sure who produced it. if you know any details or have it, i will pay extreme top dollar. please give me a call, my name is joe 269-673-0070. thanks, anything is appreciated.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you haven't already, you might also try The Coffin Corner, which is the forum on Showrods.com. The kit you're looking for sounds like something someone there would know about.


----------

